# More AXA Tool Blocks On Order



## Buffalo20 (Jun 21, 2017)

Monday morning I purchased 10 AXA tool blocks, from CDCO ($11 /ea), I also purchase from another supplier, 10 of the AXA oversized blocks (5/8" tooling) ($13.50/ea). The CDCO order is to be here on Friday, according to the tracking, the oversized blocks are suppose to be here, on Tuesday of next week, again according to the tracking.

I'll be interested to see what the oversized blocks are like, with all of the ones I've order from CDCO, I know what they are like.

A while back I ordered some 8 mm x 1.25 mm x 20 mm, full dog point square headed set screws for the tool blocks, I had ordered 50 of them, apparently image of my fax to the supplier was fuzzy, they ordered me, 500 of them. I'm guessing, I'm covered for the rest of my life for them..

Part of my block order is for boring bar holders. I like the boring bar to be solid in the holder, I dislike, the blocks that try to hold the boring bar in the groove in the bottom of the tool block. I bore a tube to the size, to hold the boring bar then, mount the tube into a block, some are screwed in, some are welded in. I have a couple of the bigger boring bar blocks for 1/2", 5/8" and 3/4" boring bars, the ones I make are specifically for the shaft size of the smaller boring bars, metric shanks and small fractional one, for me they have worked great, the boring bar chatter, I had before, is gone.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 21, 2017)

Gawd I'd be tempted to try a few of these.   I been paying $50-$60 each new for Aloris bxa size.   $11 sounds like a steal.   I wonder if they interchange well?


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 21, 2017)

Over the years for home, work and other projects, I bought somewhere between 300-400 tool blocks from CDCO, in various sizes, I yet to have one yet that didn't fit and work as well as other brands. Everyone of them, fit the post and lock down solidly.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 22, 2017)

400!!!   Now thats an assortment.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> Monday morning I purchased 10 AXA tool blocks, from CDCO ($11 /ea), I also purchase from another supplier, 10 of the AXA oversized blocks (5/8" tooling) ($13.50/ea). The CDCO order is to be here on Friday, according to the tracking, the oversized blocks are suppose to be here, on Tuesday of next week, again according to the tracking.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what the oversized blocks are like, with all of the ones I've order from CDCO, I know what they are like.
> 
> ...


I might be interested in the square dogpoints. Not sure yet. What size heads are on them?


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 22, 2017)

The actual in shop inventory of AXA blocks, is about 85, I modified the remainder to hold either 5/8" and 3/4" tools, made a couple of swing threading tools and some indicator holders. That are being used by a few customers, some fellow home shop guys and for work.

Well the USPS tracking lied to me, instead of coming on Friday 6/23, the AXA blocks from CDCO, showed up today. I unpacked them, tightened the adjusting post and removed the original set screws and replaced them with the 8 mm x 1.25 mm x  20 mm, full dog point, square head set screws.

I'm going to start the boring bar holders this weekend, I have 3 of them to do, 3 other lathe tools to be mounted, 1 for a Noga indicator holder and 3 spares (for the time being).

1 - the blocks out of the shipping box
2 - before and after
3 - all ready


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 22, 2017)

4 - the 8 mm x 1.25 mm x 20 mm, full dog point, square head set screws
5 - some of the tool blocks loaded up


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> 4 - the 8 mm x 1.25 mm x 20 mm, full dog point, square head set screws
> 5 - some of the tool blocks loaded up
> 
> 
> ...


you deserve a big you suck... 85.. wow.
Nice collection. What are you using to turn the square heads.


----------

